# CFX blood, anyone have experience with their products?



## PumpkinBrain (May 7, 2009)

I'm preparing an event at a local camping for july. We will be doing a haunted trail and one section of it will have a slaughter scene and I will need to integrate blood into it. I was thinking to use one of the many fake blood product of CFX and was wondering if anyone here tried them and if they liked it or not.

Basically, I'm looking for a product that will look like fresh blood for maybe two or three hours. The blood would be in contact with the actor flesh so I'm also looking for a product that won't stain her flesh once removed at the end of the event. Any suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have the actress apply cold cream to the areas where the blood will be prior to the blood's application. I'd also let her try some before the camping trip to make sure there are no allergic reactions and that she can get it off okay.
Find out if she has any allergies before you go shopping for the "blood". Knowing what she can or can't use is a good place to start. I'd ask the makeup companies about the contents of the blood. You will want to avoid anything that's going to attract the ants, mosquitos, or other wildlife if you can avoid it. You may find that something simple like food coloring and glycerin mixed together will give you what you desire.


----------



## PumpkinBrain (May 7, 2009)

Never thought about the fact that the product could attract insects. Thanks for your suggestions, you gave me a few more points to check with the vendors so I can choose the right product for my event.

Have a nice day!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It's not just insects you have to worry about attracting.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Alcohol activated makeup with a little clear goo on top (KY jelly or glycerin) would sell the effect well and not be much of a mess.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

We've been using the blood sold at most Halloween stores. It looks realistic and lasts for awhile.


----------

